# Anyone know the number for the Exotic Pet Centre in Maidstone?



## garysumpter (Apr 18, 2005)

*Exotic Pet Centre* 56 Union Street 01622 679707

However the number desnt accept incoming calls and 118118 only has that number.

I know they have just launched a new website too, which is what I am trying to find.

Anyone know?

Many Thanks

Gary


----------



## BigMorts (Dec 31, 2007)

anyone got anymore info on This shop
Cant get through on the number


----------



## garysumpter (Apr 18, 2005)

You never can, but I know its for sale. Never actually seen anyone in there buying.


----------



## angel_eyed_dancer (Nov 4, 2007)

and why are you after the number mr sumpter? :whistling2:


----------



## garysumpter (Apr 18, 2005)

angel_eyed_dancer said:


> and why are you after the number mr sumpter? :whistling2:


My post was in April 2005 Miss Cotton.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

pssssssssst it was May 2007


----------



## angel_eyed_dancer (Nov 4, 2007)

yeh but people replyed today


----------



## angel_eyed_dancer (Nov 4, 2007)

Meko said:


> pssssssssst it was May 2007



yeh well mr sumpters a bit thick at times :whistling2: 


hehehe :flrt:


----------



## garysumpter (Apr 18, 2005)

Not thick, busy!!


----------



## angel_eyed_dancer (Nov 4, 2007)

:Na_Na_Na_Na: men and excuses ay?!?! :whistling2: :lol2:


:flrt:


----------

